# A Nightmare on Elm Street gets re-booted



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo & Reuters:
New Line Cinema will begin filming a remake of *A Nightmare on Elm Street* on 5/5/09 in Chicago.
Jackie Earle Haley will play the lead role of Freddy Krueger.
Samuel Bayer will be directing the remake.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.reuters.com/quotnightmarequot-remake-finds-its-new-freddy-krueger-reuters


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

I heard about this a while back, im not sure how good it will be without Robert Englund but i will give it a shot when it comes out, i love the series.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

cmtar said:


> I heard about this a while back, im not sure how good it will be without Robert Englund but i will give it a shot when it comes out, i love the series.


+1

My guess is on a scale of 1 to 10 with the original naturally being a 10, this reboot will never be able to achieve anything above a 7.


----------

